# Bloody doctors!



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I just went to my doctor about my knee and also asked about my IBS, they gave me new pills- guess what they gave me. Bloody Peppermint oil. FOr gods sake. If she had bothered to ask she would know i can't take that because it makes me feel sick. Grr..


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

nikki







yeah, my doc does that every time i go see her for anything...she goes and digs into her free sample drawer and brings back a bunch of stuff for me to try--although i've tried most of them already...


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

wow i wish when i went to the doctor iget some free samples. I get nothing, all i get is questioned if i am bulemic(which im not) because my weight is down, or he starts asking me if my home life is fine and things like that, Bacially i think he thinks im crazy.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

lol! free samples!?I didn't get free samples!


----------



## lisa_webby (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey Nikki, sorry you had a bad time with your doc. My first GI was an absolute idiot and completely unsympathetic; luckily I just got an appointment with a new one! Is this peppermint oil the same thing as enteric coated peppermint capsules (which some people have been talking about in another part of the BB)? What symptoms do they treat? Thanks for any info!!


----------

